# how to improve positioning of a site? meta tags



## valsviena (Feb 22, 2006)

Where can i find information about how to improve positioning of a web site (refering to searchers such as google), by means of HTML source, the meta tags, etc?

I'm in charge of the updating of a site, wich i developed. If i'm not mistaken, the main meta tags are KEYWORDS and DESCRIPTION; and it would be enough to complete their content suitably to assure quite good results.

Thanks.


----------



## mrfluffy (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.seomoz.org/articles/search-ranking-factors.php and http://www.456bereastreet.com/archive/200512/8_essential_search_engine_marketing_techniques/ will help. the best idea is to write good content with good (x)html


----------



## mdnky (Feb 22, 2006)

Proper semantic code is more important to today's search engines (meaning Google mainly) than anything else.  Don't forget about the META tags, but don't go overboard either.  Keep them concise and to the point, and more importantly make sure they match the content on the page.  Its been said that some engines penalize for have META tags that conflict with the actual content.  Having a good, descriptive title is also key.  Use H1 tags ONLY once per page.


----------



## valsviena (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks "Mdnky",
What you explain agrees with what I've been investigating. I had heard too about penalization, so I was concise.
Now I'am in doubt but almost arriving to a conclusion about the following:
It's very important to use the keywords in the document text; but it's considered a more important factor (probably second before "Title") the anchot text of links; so: it would be really good to have those keywords (in the document text) as links to other pages in the site; don't you agree??


----------



## lurk (Feb 23, 2006)

Also you need to have other sites link into your site with those links.  Remember, the quality of those sites matters.  You cannot just link internally and help much, you also cant really get much from setting up a link farm of useless sites to link to you.

Really, what it comes down to is that there are lots of bright people out there fleecing chumps^h^h^h^h^h^h^h^h^h^h^h^h helping "optimize search engine placement".  Precisely this ruins the value of the search engine to its users, so the search engines have a staff working on eliminating that effect.  Trying to beat this system really is a losing game, especially when the alternative is so easy.

What you need to do is make a site with good content and good structure.  It will get picked up.  It is good to know pitfalls that can get you in trouble so you don't accidentally lower your score but really the path of least resistance is to just do good work.


----------

